# When was the KG361 discontinued?



## Major Kong (May 14, 2003)

Last year I bought a used KG361 frame. The previous owner said it was a 2003 but I'm not sure. I fairly certain the frames were available in 2002 but I remember seeing a web address on the frames and mine does not have that. Which leads me to another question: What year were was the KG361 first available.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Major Kong said:


> Last year I bought a used KG361 frame. The previous owner said it was a 2003 but I'm not sure. I fairly certain the frames were available in 2002 but I remember seeing a web address on the frames and mine does not have that. Which leads me to another question: What year were was the KG361 first available.
> Thanks
> Andrew



In 2000 and 2001, the frame was a KG261. In 2003 it was a KG361. I can't find my 2002 catalog to see if it was a 261 or 361 but I'm almost positive it was the KG361 in 2002 and 2003. This year it's the KG451. I hate LOOK's numbering system


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> In 2000 and 2001, the frame was a KG261. In 2003 it was a KG361. I can't find my 2002 catalog to see if it was a 261 or 361 but I'm almost positive it was the KG361 in 2002 and 2003. This year it's the KG451. I hate LOOK's numbering system



No kidding, it practically destroys their resale value.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*The KG451 is quite different*



Dave Hickey said:


> In 2000 and 2001, the frame was a KG261. In 2003 it was a KG361. I can't find my 2002 catalog to see if it was a 261 or 361 but I'm almost positive it was the KG361 in 2002 and 2003. This year it's the KG451. I hate LOOK's numbering system



From looking at LOOK's website, it looks like the KG451 has an integrated,
unlike the KG361's non-integrated headset. Also, LOOK upgraded the fork
from the aluminum steerer-tubed LDS to the newer HSC3. I'm also stuck
with an 02/03 KG 361 .

It's all Jalabert's fault. He joined the company, redesigned things left and right,
and they decided to change all the numbers!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

orange_julius said:


> From looking at LOOK's website, it looks like the KG451 has an integrated,
> unlike the KG361's non-integrated headset. Also, LOOK upgraded the fork
> from the aluminum steerer-tubed LDS to the newer HSC3. I'm also stuck
> with an 02/03 KG 361 .
> ...


My bad... I agree on the fork and headset... When LOOK upgrades a frame number, it does make some changes. The 451 uses an HSC3


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*I was surprised, too.*



Dave Hickey said:


> My bad... I agree on the fork and headset... When LOOK upgrades a frame number, it does make some changes. The 451 uses an HSC3



I downloaded the "mounting instructions" at the bottom of the page and found 
that they only talked about integrated headsets. Then I looked at the large
picture of the KG451 and squinted, and saw that it was integrated.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

orange_julius said:


> I downloaded the "mounting instructions" at the bottom of the page and found
> that they only talked about integrated headsets. Then I looked at the large
> picture of the KG451 and squinted, and saw that it was integrated.



It's funny you mention the 451. I'm real close to buying one and make my "ultimate" single speed bike. With my existing parts and $2000(frame/fork, Record carbon brake levers, Record brakes, Surly singlator, ITM millenium seatpost, bars and stem), I'll have a great single speed bike.... Trying to tell Mrs H, I need to spend another $2K on a bike is another story....


----------

